# Переклейка клапанов на Тула-302



## accompanist7 (2 Апр 2017)

Сначала клеил поролон на двухсторонний скотч,а на обратную сторону скотча приклеивал лайку.Хорошо прижимал пальцами и обрезал лишний поролон и скотч ножницами.А сам клапан приклеивал потом к поролону на густой ПВА.Терзают сомнения,будет ли хорошо держаться лайка к поролону при помощи двухстороннего скотча?Или все-таки БФ-6?Дайте,пожалуйста,совет.


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2017)

*accompanist7*,

а почему сразу не сделать по уму? Зачем изобретать велосипед с квадратными колесами?


----------

